# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Moon - noire poils mi-longs 8 mois - ok chien, chat, enfant, très câline - Dpt 57

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Moon
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre 

Association Liberté Animale 
📍 Secteur Florange (Lorraine)
🐈 MOON, jeune minette de 6/8 mois.
Moon est une minette parfaite, d'une beauté et d'une gentillesse, elle adore se faire gratouiller le dos, elle est très expressive ♥️
✅OK congénère
✅ Le présence des chiens ne la dérange pas.
Pour le moment il vous est possible de la réserver en attente de sa mise en règle vétérinaire.
➡️ Vaccination
➡️Stérilisation.
➡️Identification
➡️Certificat de bonne santé
➡️Anti parasite interne et externe
N'hésitez pas à venir le rencontrer auprès de notre Famille d'Accueil.
ℹ️ Frais dadoption : 150 frais dadoption. (Possibilité de régler en deux fois)
✅dont
✅50 euros de frais de réservation une fois la pré-visite effectuée.
Pour adopter, veuillez remplir le formulaire dadoption ci-dessous en précisant bien le PRÉNOM DU CHAT que vous souhaitez adopter et votre ADRESSE complète (numéro rue, ville et code postal)
FORMULAIRE DADOPTION : https://webquest.fr/?m=61069_demande...iberte-animale
Nous étudierons tous les formulaires et effectueront une PRE-VISITE pour nous assurer des conditions de vie proposées aux petits protégés.
⛔️ Une adoption doit être RESPONSABLE ! En adoptant un chat vous vous engagez sur 8, 10, 12 voir 15 ans et plus !
Ils feront des bêtises, ne seront pas propres de suite etc ! Réfléchissez y !
Numéro siren : 847 501 178
Numéro siret : 847 501 178 00010





https://www.facebook.com/liberteanim...1306?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant

Plusieurs dossiers sont à l'étude merci à tous.

23 juillet : MOON, revient à l'adoption car elle est beaucoup trop dominante avec la chatte de la famille qui souhaitait l'adopter, après plusieurs semaines d'essais  Secteur Florange (Lorraine)

>>> Dominante avec les congénères

----------


## doriant

moon est reservée  :Smile:

----------

